# transfert photos travaillées avec photoshop



## jpa67 (24 Mai 2011)

Bonjour - Un peu énervant certaines fonctions sans doute simple mais ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi malgré le suivi des différents tutos.
Ma question : transférer les photos directement de l'APN c'est OK, mais comment transférer plusieurs photos corrigées, recadrées, enregistrées sous jpeg dans un nouveau dossier, etc ... avec Photoshop ?
Après  25 essais je n'y arrive toujours pas.
merci de vos réponses
cordialement
jpa


----------



## MisterDrako (24 Mai 2011)

Pourquoi n'enregistres tu pas tes photos sous dropbox pour les retrouver ensuite
sur ton NiPad.... ?

:love::love:


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2011)

Soit tu les places sur la carte mémoire dans un dossier DCIM et la tu pourras les transférer avec le connecteur USB, soit tu les mets dans un dossier image que tu synchronises avec iTunes dans l'onglet photo.


----------



## jpa67 (28 Mai 2011)

Merci- avec DCIM ça marche
Dropbox ce sera pour un peu plus tard ...... il y a un roulement pour l'utilisation de l'Ipad !!

mon problème est réglé
A bientôt
jpa


----------

